

Ask HN: Developers which editor you use for development? - haidrali

Kindly share which editor and plugins you use, i use sublime text due to its numerous amount of features like multi select, go to line etc<p>Thanks
======
mod
I use vim, with a powerline, ctrl+p, jedi, fireplace, python_editing, vim-
rails, solarized, and a moderately-sized .vimrc.

I find it's ubiquitous and, at least for my editing, I have all the features I
want like doc/source lookups, repl integration, etc. I've been using it for a
few years now, so my speed is greatly improved as well.

I run a tmux session and work out of a terminal, which is usually on a remote
server piped via ssh to my machine. I find a lot of comfort knowing I don't
have to worry about what machine I have on-hand, as I'm all set-up on the
server.

------
davismwfl
A variety depending on the project.

vi editor for general editing and single file edits that need to be done
without opening a whole IDE -- I love vi overall, notepad++ when on Windows
machines as its code editing and syntax highlighting is nice, but it doesn't
get in the way like an IDE can at times,

For IDE work: Webstorm for node.js projects, PHPstorm for PHP projects, Visual
Studio with the Power Tools plugin.

------
bramgg
[http://i.imgur.com/lDNOwNL.png](http://i.imgur.com/lDNOwNL.png)

/thread

------
stevekemp
I'm not really a developer, I just happen to write software now and again. All
my editing is done inside GNU Eamcs. It is portable, can be configured to do
everything I want, and it is very very stable.

The only exception to using Emacs is that I compose all my email inside vim.

------
codegeek
Nothing beats Visual Studio for me. Great debugging features and lot more
integrations like git etc and not to mention the publish feature. yes VS can
be bloated but it makes life really easy.

Sublime text is another one if you want to consider light weight editors.

~~~
sayItLoud
VS is hugely bloated for small-average sized applications , but for above that
, there is nothing , seriously-nothing on the market that might compete with
it.

~~~
mrcold
It feels bloated because it's more like an environment and less an editor.
Using it for small apps is like replacing a hard-drive in a fully equipped
garage. You need only a screwdriver. But all those tools on the wall are
making you feel a bit intimidated.

------
ChanderG
vim with Ctrl-P and a small .vimrc This convinced me to make the move from
Sublime Text full time.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_l_DL8ysQQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_l_DL8ysQQ)
[Video of Robin Ward creating an Ember component using vim]

------
pkinsky
I really like vim but until neovim is ready (to support ensime on vim) I'm
going to stick with IntelliJ.

~~~
sayItLoud
IntelliJ might be good on other OS , but not on linux _.

_ Personal Experience

------
onhopwood
I fell in love with sublime text and grow with that, now i use sublime text 3
almost religiously

------
Spoom
gedit with a bunch of plugins, used in conjunction with gvfs to edit files
live on a (staging) server.

------
aps-sids
Sublime Text mainly with following plugins:

\- Sublime CodeIntel

\- Sublime Linter

\- Bracket Highlighter

\- Emmet

\- Anaconda

------
elmar
vi

------
nodivbyzero
Emacs

------
fandawg195
intellij and sublime

------
theGREENsuit
IntelliJ

------
chad_strategic
Netbeans?

~~~
haidrali
grow up bro ....

~~~
chad_strategic
What do you have against netbeans? That's why I put a question mark after my
comment.

I have used sublime and textmate. They where fine but not my style. I don't
work on MSFT code so I wouldn't use Visual Studio.

I don't understand why I would have to grow up?

~~~
haidrali
Google it

Netbeans vs Sublime Text 3

Netbeans vs Vi

Netbeans vs Emacs

~~~
chad_strategic
Meh, I will work on being as cool as you bro...

[http://imgur.com/gallery/nJMlc4n](http://imgur.com/gallery/nJMlc4n)

------
iends
vim & webstorm

